# speakers



## CLocK NX (Jan 8, 2003)

I have recently put eclipse speakers in my car and they sound aight but with the subwoofer they are drowned out is there any way i can add like a 6 by 9 speaker in the trunk ? with out having it hooked up to the eclipse?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Sorry but I cant help you with this, but I find it funny how the subs drown out the other speakers. I have the same problem on some songs. I put my friends cd in, and all you could hear is bass, it was like there was no one singing at all, it was too funny.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

CLocK NX said:


> *I have recently put eclipse speakers in my car and they sound aight but with the subwoofer they are drowned out is there any way i can add like a 6 by 9 speaker in the trunk ? with out having it hooked up to the eclipse? *


Putting some 6x9's in the trunk really won't do a hole lot for your sound. What you need to do is get an amplifier for your mids/highs. That will help to even out the sound between the sub and the speakers.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Well, you really never specified if your running an amplifier, I assume you are, cause thats how you power your subwoofer right?

But have you tried turning down the BASS levels and turning up the TREBLE levels? < I know it sounds stupid, but hey it might work.

If you have an amplifier, adjust the GAIN and FREQUENCY levels. 

But some 6X9's in the trunk?


> any way i can add like a 6 by 9 speaker in the trunk ? with out having it hooked up to the eclipse


 How would you hook it up to the eclipse? IF you would..... it would cut the power to the speakers in half, resulting in alot less power to the speakers which would equall little to no sound being put out, when your subs are blaring.

So... I wouldnt really suggest that. And when you say putting them in your tunk, are you talking about replacing the Subs with the 6X9's? Or adding an additinal set of 6X9's to abalnce the sound or what? Cause the 6X9's are speakers basically set up for sound and high bass levels...... Would you want more bass??


----------



## CLocK NX (Jan 8, 2003)

i would add the 2 6x9s and a small amp for them to run off of... i like the bass how it is but i need to have a lil more sound ya know thanks for the post im looking into as we speak..


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

I think you should get a 4 channel amp to run the front and rear speakers. If you are powering them off your head unit, they will have a hard time matching up to your sub. Plus at high volumes you will have a cleaner sound.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

turn down your gain and bass boost settings on the amplifier powering your sub, then buy an amplifier for your interior speakers, if your head unit has a loudness setting...turn it off. then adjust your bass and trebble setting in the head unit as well. don't buy another 6x9, waste of money, get either tweeters or high mids. if you did buy that, then you'd have to buy another interior amplifier, plus a new distribution block because your block probably only has two outs and one in.


----------

